# Move A Track Section (Temporarily)..



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

(#1) Lift Up Section.. (For Any Model Scale) 
..............................

My Recommendations:
Do "not" use 2"x 4" rough cut lumber..
This project requires exact precision cut lumber sizes.. 
Only use "finish" cut pine..
Never "spit" the length of "finish" pine because it will "Twist" and "Warp"..

Warning:
You must use "Safety Operations" to prevent a locomotive running "off" the layout..

=============================================

(#1A):
Using large enclosed frame work for stability and flatness..
There are many tracks mounted on this "Lift Up Section".. 
A lift up section this large can also be heavy..
You are also limited to very little or "no" scenery..
The (x2) hinges are on the "top" face..
What is presently holding this section --> "UP" ??
LooK @ --> (#1A) Lift Up Section








(#1B):
Using (x1) large thin flat sheet mounted onto small pine strips..
I would be concerned for stability and warpage..
There (x2) tracks mounted on this "Lift Up Section".. 
A good example using "solid" scenery..
The (x2) hinges are hidden "under" the bridge..
What is used to hold this section --> "UP" ??
LooK @ --> (#1B) Lift Up Section







......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

(#2) Swing Gate.. (For Any Model Scale) 
..............................

My Recommendations:
Do "not" use 2"x 4" rough cut lumber..
This project requires exact precision cut lumber sizes.. 
Only use "finish" cut pine..
Never "spit" the length of "finish" pine because it will "Twist" and "Warp"..

Warning:
You must use "Safety Operations" to prevent a locomotive running "off" the layout..

=============================================

(#2)
There are "no" limitations what one can do..
There is "no" lifting required..
Only open/close this swing gate section..
Able to add scenery "above" -OR- "below" the track..
LooK @ --> (#2A) Swing Gate
LooK @ --> (#2B) Swing Gate
LooK @ --> (#2C) Swing Gate
LooK @ --> (#2D) Swing Gate




























=============================================

Scenery Example:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGg9e7h3qnM

Viaduct Bridge:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3OMyrkRMXI

=============================================

Mounting Hardware: (Simple Version)
Regular door hinges "may" be sloppy.. 
A long piano hinge is strong and has "no" sloppy movement..
These hinges do "not" allow for any adjustments when the wood ages..
Permanently mount (x1) piano hinge onto (x2) wooden spacer blocks (1"x 2").. 
Use bolts and nuts with "oversized" holes to mount the spacer blocks..
This will allow for adjustments when the wood ages..
LooK @ --> (#2E) Hinges
LooK @ --> (#2F) Hinges














Mounting Hardware: (Advanced Version)
Add several cupboard hinges due to the weight load..
This will allow for adjustments when the wood ages..
This will allow for perfect fine adjustments..
Mount the (x2) "red" mounting holes to the "swing gate"..
Holes (#2) and (#4) allow for Up/Down adjustments..
Screw (#1) allows for In/Out adjustments..
Screw (#3) allows for Left/Right adjustments..
LooK @ --> (#2G) Hinges







Mounting Hardware:
(Locating And Locking Device)
The opposite end of the swing gate requires a locating and locking device..
The "Fence Door Lock" will have "sloppy" movement (Not Recommended).. 
The "Luggage Clasp" will [LOCK] the swing gate into place..
Caution:
The Luggage Clasp:
- must be mounted [Correctly] as per pictures
- must also [Pull - In] the swing gate into the required "resting" position
- notice the required [Offset] to [Pull - In] the swing gate
- may require "shim" for required adjustments 
LooK @ --> (#2H) Locator
LooK @ --> (#2I) Locator
LooK @ --> (#2J) Locator





















This is the "top" view of a swing gate..
Notice the "red" arrow swing gate "IN" direction..
This is the "Left" side (Open/Close) of the swing gate.. 
The "Right" side of the swing gate is the hinged side..
Notice the (x2) "angled" mating faces of the swing gate.. 
This feature is required due to the required swing arm in/out movement clearance..
LooK @ --> (#2K) Swing Gate







Assembly Procedures:
LooK at picture where I added a "red" circle..
This is the builders mating alignment checking line..
Insure that this location "repeats" (100%) before mounting the track..
- For track "alignment"
- For track "height"

This procedure is recommended for both (x2) ends of tracks..
Notice where the "plastic" moveable track ties have been removed..
The track rails have been "solid" mounted onto thin wooden spacers..
This individual also used "small" wood type screws"
to "permanently" mount the "spacers"..(Not Glued)..

You will also notice that there are "track re-railers" used..
In actual "prototype" this feature is only found on "bridges"..
I would still recommend this procedure for this project..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Safety Operations Required..*

Warning:
Must insure 100% that "any" locomotive will ("ONLY") cross over
when the swing gate is "closed"..

Caution:
The swing gate "Wiring" used, should "Not" be a "Higher" [AWG#] wire gage
then what is used for the train layout (Resistance)..

There are (x3) --> "Different Options"..








Option: (#1)
This procedure:
- Original schematic I found on the internet
- I would "NOT" recommend this procedure
- The (x2) safe sections are wired in "series"
- There are (x2) wires that will have to be "tapped" to the floor..
- Not a safe or wise procedure
- Will require (x1) "micro" switch
- will require (x2) cross "Over" wires to other side
LooK @ --> (1A) Original Plans
LooK @ --> (1B) Original Plans














Option: (#2) = (Simple Plans)
This procedure:
- I modified the wire schematic
- This is a simple procedure
- The (x2) safe sections are wired "independently" to each other
- The wall plug acts like (x2) manual switches 
-BUT- (Caution)
- You must do [Manual] cable disconnections "before" moving the swing gate
- will require (x2) cross "Over" cables to the other side
- This procedure is using (x3) plug wire cords for "easier" operation
- Also using a (x3) wire wall outlet
If this procedure is mounted:
- "under" the swing gate, there "must" be easy excess
-OR-
- "on front" of the swing gate, there could be an unwanted visual effect
LooK @ --> (2A) Original Plans
LooK @ --> (2B) Original Plans














Option: (#3) = (Micro Switches)
This procedure:
- I modified the wire schematic
- The (x2) safe sections are wired "independently" to each other
- Will require (x2) "micro" switches
- Will require (x1) "micro" switch at "each" end of swing gate
- will require (NO) cross "Over" wires (x2) to other side
LooK @ --> (3A) Micro Switches
LooK @ --> (3B) Micro Switches














......


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ed-RRR

Beautifully done. A very helpful how to
for building a movable 'bridge'.

I only wish I could do it. Where the 'bridge' would
be on my HO layout there are four tracks that would
have to be cut; they approach the 'bridge' at differing
angles, and meet in two turnouts on the 'bridge'. 
It can probably be
done, but the track alignments are a little more than
I would want to tackle.

Don


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I love that pix where the loco went in the water when the bridge was lifted. What a shame! I am sure that it was recovered. 

Didn't anyone hear about 64 cars fell off the rail during nasty weather in East Texas? I was shocked to see that on the news. 

Anyway, on this thread, now this GOT my ATTENTION for my layout design. I am considering to add a swing gate for my design, allow the full circle around the whole layout. Details, details, details...


----------

